# [RISOLTO]installare package python-dev per emesene

## KinG-InFeT

ecco questo ostacolo...ho cercato ma niente...in poche parole ho installato emesene dopo tante battaglie...ma dall'output del terminale 

```
gentoo ~ # emesene

Libmimic not found, webcam not available

Try to compile it with 'python setup.py build_ext -i' (python-dev package required)

I refuse to run as root. If you know the risks and still want to do it, just add the --i-know-that-running-emesene-as-root-is-bad option.
```

ecco allora ho provato ad installare python da emerge facendo prima

```
layman -a python
```

poi l'ho emerso con 

```
emerge python
```

ma ovviamente emesene non si avvia ugualmente siccome vuole la libreria python-dev e nel layman non cè...come posso fare?

----------

## randomaze

Credo che il problema sia questo:

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> I refuse to run as root. If you know the risks and still want to do it, just add the --i-know-that-running-emesene-as-root-is-bad option.

 

Quindi o rinunci ad avviarlo da root oppure usi il parametro che cosiglia (che tradotto suona come io so che avviare emersene da root è una cattiva opzione)

----------

## KinG-InFeT

quindi tu cosa mi consigli di fare?

----------

## noice

```
gentoo ~ # emesene

Libmimic not found, webcam not available

Try to compile it with 'python setup.py build_ext -i' (python-dev package required)

I refuse to run as root. If you know the risks and still want to do it, just add the --i-know-that-running-emesene-as-root-is-bad option.
```

ti ha detto che non "dovresti" avviarlo da root, prova da utente normale. Se proprio vuoi avviarlo da root devi dare il comando

```
emesene --i-know-that-running-emesene-as-root-is-bad
```

anche se te lo sconsiglio

per quanto riguarda la prima riga invece ti dice che se vuoi usare la webcam devi installare libmimic

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok capito raga risolto grazie ^_^

----------

